# Student Of The Month



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

This is the first time John Luke has been awarded this achievement.








I just wanted to share it with you all.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Tami thats great but any of us that have ever met John Luke,and your family already knew that









John


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

That is awesome Tami
Congratulations to you and to him













































































































Willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank You John & Willie that is sweet of you to say and I appreciate that.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

All I can say is, EXCELLENT! Tell John Luke that we are very happy for him and proud to know him. I'm sure we'll be seeing him soon as spring is approaching - I gotta reserve site 9.








We love you guys.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice!!!!!

It's plain to see the effort and love you give him, the award is a result of that









Great job John Luke!!

Mike


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Very cool - congrats to your son for his determination and hard work!

Map Guy


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Way to Go! John Luke!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHOO-HOO!!! YEA, JOHN LUKE!!!!
































































Now's when I really wish I had all those fancy emotes you have, Tami!! I know you and John are so proud of him, and, more importantly, I hope John Luke's proud of HIMSELF!!!














Tell him I love him and I'm VERY proud of him!!















Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Way to go John Luke! 























Great job! We are all so proud of you








Keep up the great work...we look forward to meeting you someday and would be quite honored to do so


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

Congrats Tami, John, and John Luke! That is wonderful!

Keep up the great work!

Jenn


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go John Luke, we all knew you were #1 glad the rest of them finally figured it out.


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

Way to go John Luke! Keep up the good work. Camping season is coming up soon.

Cabana Dave


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations John Luke, Tami, and John.

I know you ALL did a terriffic job. John Luke has some great talents.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Proud parents of a special child









Way to go John Luke






























John


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Great Job John Luke.







And congratulations to Tami and John!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is fantastic Tami
Congrats John Luke way to go buddy









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! Keep up the good work!!!

Gary


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Great job







I didn't win too many....well, any student of the month awards in my school days









You're right to be very proud of him!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What a great award. I'm sure he is smiling in his sleep.

Great kids come from great parents...so Mom and Dad also deserve a pat on the back.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone you are too kind.







He is a really great kid. 







We just do our best with the help of God & a lot LOVE!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Great job Jon Luke!
Congratulations to the whole family.

Keep it up,

Greg


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Yayyy!!! Congratulations John Luke!!! And to his wonderful parents!!!!









Brenda


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All Right John Luke

















2 thumbs for a great kid

Keep up the great work. We are all so proud of you.

Thor & Family


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Outstanding! Very happy for you all Tami!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Tami

Glad they finally figured out what we already knew!!

He is one special boy I hope he enjoys his time in the spot light!!

Congratulations and be proud.....be very, very proud!

Jim and Steph


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Everyone 







You guys & gals are clearly The Best & I love you all!! We are truly Blessed to have such wonderful & supportive friends!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

This one's for you JL!!!!










...and these are for you, Tami & John!!!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats!! you should be very proud!!

scott


----------

